

Show HN: 1HOP, a free tool to handle deep linking across all devices - njessop
https://1hop.commandiq.com

======
kevinstumpf
We used Branch Metrics for our deep links in our app because they were the
only solution we found that did deep linking past install. They require an SDK
to do the post install routing, but give you a lot of cool insights into you
installs and conversions. [http://branchmetrics.io](http://branchmetrics.io)

------
consultutah
Put that video on the landing page. It explains the tool pretty well, but the
page as it stands now, does not.

------
njessop
Demo video here:

[https://commandiq-1.wistia.com/medias/zb7p3pug3m](https://commandiq-1.wistia.com/medias/zb7p3pug3m)

------
infra178
The name makes me think of pancakes.

